# Tool Talk > Machines >  Chinese employees working inside a hydraulic press - video

## Jon

Chinese employees working inside a hydraulic press, in this 51-second video. This is the labor that other countries have to compete against.

----------

Seedtick (Aug 31, 2017),

will52100 (Aug 24, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Chinese employees working inside a hydraulic press, in this 51-second video. This is the labor that other countries have to compete against.





The Chinese Dept of Labor rule sets regular breaks for these workers. When? Guys on the left move to the right. 
Company process sheet lists that break occur only while die is shut, to preserve hourly part rate.
Benefit package, They learn to smoke with either hand.
There are ecological advantages. Few waste paper on long resumes.

And thousands of full ocean shipping containers, outbound. Every couple of days.

----------

Mononeuron (Sep 3, 2017),

will52100 (Aug 24, 2018)

----------

